

Fair Revenue Sharing for Bloggers: Pageviews or Equity? - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2009/02/03/fair-revenue-sharing-for-bloggers-pageviews-or-equity/

======
alain94040
Is there a middle ground between each blogger owning and making money from the
ads on his articles, and running a business like a corporation (think
TechCrunch)?

